# Pool park hospital, Ruthin - Jan 2011



## ceejam (Jan 4, 2011)

The origin of Pool Park is not known absolutely, but it was one of the five deer parks associated with Ruthin Castle, the estate being considerably older than the house. 
Pool Park was part of the Bachymbyd and Rhug estate, aquired in the 16th Century by the Salesbury family. The estate was divided into two by William Salesbury, and Pool Park was left to his younger son, Charles. The estate then passed into the hands of the Bagot family in 1670 when Charles only surviving daughter married Sir Walter Bagot.
In 1826-9, Pool Park was re-built for William, 2nd Lord Bagot, in a half-timbered, mock-Tudor design.
The balustrades either side of the front entrance are from the Bachymbyd old house, and the fine oak staircase came from an old house in Clocaenog, said to be a former Bishops residence.
During the 19th Century, the house had several tenants, while remaining in the hands of the Bagot family. However, in 1928 Pool Park was alledgedly lost by the Bagot family on a bet at the races. The land was divided into lots and was mainly sold to a Llanrwst timber merchant who felled many of the trees, including the avenues. The house remained unsold and was leased to Sir Henry Tate as a retreat from his Liverpool sugar enterprises.
In 1934, the District Health Authority bought Pool Park as a convalescent home which housed 80 male patients in 1937 and up to 120 during the war. A POW camp was also established in the grounds. 
In 1949, Pool Park became a mental health hospital and also accepted women. The gardens at this time were worked by the patients as a form of occupational therapy. The hospital sewage treatment was sited on the slope below the house, close to the stream (which we saw, but did not photograph...grrr!)
The patients left Pool Park in 1989. The house was sold in 1992, but has remained empty ever since. The landscape is overgrown and the house falling into ruin. Pool Park is a listed 2* building in a grade 2 listed landscape and is in urgent need of repair!

Visited with evilnoodle and Judderman62.........








































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 4, 2011)

And my take on Pool Park Hospital...























































































and evidence of extensive fire damage in the roof trusses. Can't find any info on this on t'internet 






Thanks for looking


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Great stuff, what a nice old building.


----------



## King Al (Jan 4, 2011)

Great Pics ceejam + evilnoodle, fantastic looking building, like the freaky chair


----------



## nelly (Jan 4, 2011)

Quality builduing, and really great photos


----------



## mookster (Jan 4, 2011)

This place has instantly shot high up on my must-see list, it's everything I ever want from a derelict building


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 4, 2011)

darn criminal to let all that wood carving rot! great pics ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## WelshPony (Jan 5, 2011)

I used to live near this place, such a shame it has been left to rot. I would have LOVED one of thos 'poisons' signs, even though I know you're not meant to take stuff from these places. My downstairs loo is full of random signage I've picked up over the years and one of these would look ace!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow this place is fantastic! 

That chair is a bit creepy tho!


----------



## Lusker (Jan 5, 2011)

Very cool pictures guys


----------



## cuboard (Jan 5, 2011)

love the old fire extinguisher  great set


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 5, 2011)

OK here are my pics - not much scope to be original sadly with these two having posted up before 
me and everyone and their cat having been recently, but here's my take anyway
























Normal door, big door








































Very nifty bit of design this - note the recess so when the door is fully opened the handle
fits into this recess and the door is flush. Well spotted Noodle - I would probably have
missed this.

































​


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 5, 2011)

*enjoy what we share*

The place is outstanding & if still viable will have to plan a weekend of explores around that area as quite a distance,but adds to the fun
Great post, pic's & a lovley intro.
Thanks for the post to you all 

SK 

Ps i just notice Judd in pic six.
It looks as if some chaves surffed the stair with that door,mid landing ?
I hope they were jettisoned from the broken window


----------



## Bracken (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh my, that wood panelling and that staircase. Wow. 

Great photos.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 5, 2011)

Fabulous details...love all the carved wood...and such an interesting old building. Great pics, everyone.


----------



## lost (Jan 5, 2011)

This looks lovely, its intactness must be down to N. Wales Hospital taking all the beatings...


----------



## professor frink (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice work, must try and see this one before it's too late.


----------



## ceejam (Jan 6, 2011)

lost said:


> This looks lovely, its intactness must be down to N. Wales Hospital taking all the beatings...



It is lovely, but is starting to deteriorate, just like Denbigh....

Quite a few of the floors were like this






And as you can see this was the ceiling in the kitchen






On the day we went it was raining quite heavily outside, and not much less heavily inside in parts

It is a shame, if its not sorted and given some TLC soon, I can see it going the same way as Denbigh...so sad.


----------



## jjstenso (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice shots boys, this is becoming quite the tourist trap of late. 

J.


----------



## Hessian (Jan 6, 2011)

I find these locations the most depressing, I just find it hard to believe that beautiful buildings like this are just rotting away. I'm assuming it's owned by developer now, just biding his time.


----------



## ceejam (Jan 6, 2011)

jjstenso said:


> Nice shots boys, this is becoming quite the tourist trap of late.
> 
> J.



Thats you off evilnoodle's chrizzy card list,
She aint a boy....


----------



## jjstenso (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry noodle - I wasn't aware of your gender. To be honest, your username doesn't give much away.

Lovely shots across the sexes!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 6, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> The place is outstanding & if still viable will have to plan a weekend of explores around that area as quite a distance,but adds to the fun
> Great post, pic's & a lovley intro.
> Thanks for the post to you all
> 
> ...



It does look a bit like that doesn't it :shocked:


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL ,Cheers Jud.
JETTISONED CHAVS THE ONLY GOOD'Ns 
Id even be willing to speed them on their way
Would be nice to see some historical pic's of the place 
Truely great location and done it proud.
Thanks again 
SK 

Ps thats the second post in two night where a members had a sex change ???
traumatic,indeed Lol

Ps ps I could so easily live in this building and live happily ever after x





Judderman62 said:


> It does look a bit like that doesn't it :shocked:


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice buiding - particularly like the staircase!

-0xy


----------



## amarisfionn (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a great building .. definately on my must visit list!  Great photos!


----------



## scribble (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful panelling and woodwork. I'd love to stand at the head of those stairs and sweep down in a big frock! 
I like the way each of the three of you has brought something quite different to the report. The vaulted-roof cellary place looks impressive.


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 7, 2011)

Some absolutely stunning features, such a shame its all being left to rot. Thanks!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 7, 2011)

scribble said:


> I'd love to stand at the head of those stairs and sweep down in a big frock!


Blimey, Scribble! All this time and I thought you were a bloke!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 7, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, Scribble! All this time and I thought you were a bloke!



listen if he wants to cross dress ......


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 7, 2011)

scribble said:


> Beautiful panelling and woodwork. I'd love to stand at the head of those stairs and sweep down in a big frock!
> I like the way each of the three of you has brought something quite different to the report. The vaulted-roof cellary place looks impressive.



glad you picked up on that, and that has worked quite nicely hasn't it ?


----------



## slb97 (Jan 7, 2011)

Absolutely mesmerised by these pictures; beautiful designs inside and out. Almost felt myself actually being there. Huge thanks to everyone for posting such fabulous photos.


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. It is a lovely place and all seems like a bit of a dream now...
Might need to go back and check it was real


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes thanks all for the comments. Well I missed some good shots that Ceejam got so a re-visit might well be in order ;-)


----------



## Bunker Bill (Jan 8, 2011)

Great pic's what a building, what a waste


----------



## scribble (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not a bloke ... but if any of you guys want a sweepy dress to borrow, feel free to ask!


----------



## ceejam (Jan 8, 2011)

Judderman62 said:


> Yes thanks all for the comments. Well I missed some good shots that Ceejam got so a re-visit might well be in order ;-)



So I presume a repeat prescription for ventolin is on the cards...
Yep a re-visit is on the cards, we seemed to miss so much when we looked through the history of the place....or maybe just didnt know what some thing were.
Thanks to all for the kind and flattering comments....


----------

